# Cung Lee Stepping Into Mma



## JDS1881 (Jan 25, 2007)

What are your opinions on how Cung Lee would do in the UFC?
Utube has some of his fights if you have not seen them....


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

JDS1881 said:


> What are your opinions on how Cung Lee would do in the UFC?
> Utube has some of his fights if you have not seen them....


Chung Lee? Oh yah! I use her in Street Fighter all the time.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

sherdog said:


> Chung Lee? Oh yah! I use her in Street Fighter all the time.



:laugh: i'm more of a sagat man myself lol


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

cung lee is a crazy strika


----------



## Smooth (Oct 17, 2006)

Cung Le is a very exciting fighter. I am looking forward to seeing him in the cage, btw. He already has stepped into mma. He is 3-0 w/ 3KOs over Jason Von Flue, Brian Warren, and Mike Altman.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

I never liked Cung Lee. No doubt he's a skilled striker and fighters but but I would love to see him fight a supreme grappler!!!


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

gibboeng9 said:


> :laugh: i'm more of a sagat man myself lol


you guys are crazy its all about guile


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

blanka son


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Never heard of this guy. So no opinion.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Hes already in mma, but only has fought strikers so far. I dont think he could handle a guy that goes for takedowns.. spining backkick only works every once in a while, and when it doesnt, a wrestler will take him down.


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

E. Honda....


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Ken Masters PWNS all street fighters!!!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Vega was the one guy who I had the most trouble with. Dude was fast.

Man, I remember when Street Fighter 2 was the THING. Everyone would be lined up to play SF 2. You were the man if you knew how to play.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Chun Li and I were involved before she died


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

he got take down skills... those stupid ass sissor kicks that he does in kickboxing or whatever thing he fights in... just to gain points haha.. people booo when he does that cheap shit it doens't even hurt people


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

DHALSIM PWNS


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Chun Li and I were involved before she died


   I feel your pain...


----------



## UltFightFanChmp (Dec 20, 2006)

Everyone picked somebody!

I got Zangief mofos.
He fights bears for fun!

Zangief would **** Cung Lee


----------

